# Newbie with Jag



## Siosal (May 24, 2017)

Hi folks,

I'm new to this forum and have recently set up a tank after a 5 year (due to house move etc) hiatus. I love Jags. Always have done and always will.
Bob is currently at 5.5 inches in a 55 gallon tank with a couple of Jewels and a Clown Loach (the janitors). I'll post some development pics as the beaut grows.....


----------



## Siosal (May 24, 2017)

Sorry guys, pic fail. Here goes........


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Siosal said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and have recently set up a tank after a 5 year (due to house move etc) hiatus. I love Jags. Always have done and always will.
> Bob is currently at 5.5 inches in a 55 gallon tank with a couple of Jewels and a Clown Loach (the janitors). I'll post some development pics as the beaut grows..
> ...


Honestly a 55 is much too small for a full grown bag especially a male they can grow up to 18in long


----------



## Siosal (May 24, 2017)

Hi Firehorn,

He's in a 55 for now. I'm going to put him in a 75 in a couple of months when my fish room is ready.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

Nice looking Jag.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd upgrade to at least a 125 g. Jags grow to around 16" plus.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks female to me, which might explain why it hasn't killed the Jewels yet.


----------



## Hybrid_Creations (Apr 25, 2017)

Like others are saying, I would do a 6' tank for him/her down the line. The 4' layout just doesn't suit a 16"+ fish.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

judyok said:


> I'd upgrade to at least a 125 g. Jags grow to around 16" plus.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Siosal said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and have recently set up a tank after a 5 year (due to house move etc) hiatus. I love Jags. Always have done and always will.
> Bob is currently at 5.5 inches in a 55 gallon tank with a couple of Jewels and a Clown Loach (the janitors). I'll post some development pics as the beaut grows.....


Hey Siosal,

Welcome to the forum!
Looking very friendly  Is it difficult to take care of him?

Zhenya


----------

